# Imputed Righteousness in the Gospels



## KayJay (Apr 17, 2004)

:sunny:

I was sitting outside today listening to a CD of Max McClean reading Matthew (HE ROCKS!)...

I was wondering if anyone can think of any portions of the Gospels where Jesus gives us a glimpse of the doctrine of imputed righteousness to sinners???

There are probably tons but I couldn't think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Imputed Righteous?*

Is this where we a sinner when regenerated then justified by faith are declared righteous not that we are selves are righteous but that Christ imputes(def?) his righteousness to us so that God the Father may look upon us as his own?

Would the true vine work (John 15) ??


bladeuzzled:


----------



## KayJay (Apr 17, 2004)

I should restate and explain the purpose of my question...

I'm curious to find if Jesus ever discusses the idea of His righteousness being as our own through faith.

I know that New Perspectivism basically denies that Paul taught about the doctrine of imputed righteousness the way that we think of it today (or at least NT Wright denies this from what I understand. Righteousness - according to Wright is inherent in the believer, not imputed).

My reason for asking is...well - was Paul really the only one who wrote about this doctrine?

[Edited on 4-17-2004 by KayJay]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 17, 2004)

I wouldnt think Paul would be the only one even if it is not directly or indirectly mentioned by Christ in the gospels does not mean that it wasnt preached by Christ-there was plenty Christ did and taught that we frankly dont know about. As the gospels in and of themselves are not historical accounts per se but an account of the life,mission, and deity of Christ pertaining to his death resurection etc..

blade


----------



## KayJay (Apr 17, 2004)

[quote:4feb05f06a]
but if we take the view that Christ spoke through the men in Scripture then we can say that Paul's teaching on righteousness was really Christ's teaching on righteousness. 
[/quote:4feb05f06a]

True - I can't/won't argue with that...

Thanks for your examples...they were helpful. I thought about that story of the Pharisee and the tax collector. What a great story. I didn't know before - but my pastor gave a message on it a few weeks ago and told us that in the original language (Greek? Aramaic? I'm not sure  ) that the tax collector's plea &quot;Be merciful to me&quot; reads more like a plea to &quot;provide atonement for me&quot;. WOW!!! GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 17, 2004)

Waht did Jesus mean when he said &quot;It is finished?&quot; It obviously did not mena that Jesus did his part, now let's do ours. The work of redemptin was complete. He fulfilled the righteou requirements of the law for us. He took the curse of the law upon himself. All that was required for that thief to go with Him to Paradise was accomplished, and so it is for us too.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 17, 2004)

I believe the original language was aramaic but when the romans grew more dominant everyone transitioned to greek.

But then its all greek to me


----------



## andreas (Apr 22, 2004)

&lt;&lt;&lt;I was wondering if anyone can think of any portions of the Gospels where Jesus gives us a glimpse of the doctrine of imputed righteousness to sinners??? &gt;&gt;&gt;

&quot;Surely shall one say,in the Lord i have righteousness&quot; Is.45:24

&quot;He hath made him to be sin for us,who new no sin,that we might be made the righteousness of God in him&quot; 
2 Cor.5:21
andreas.:book:


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 22, 2004)

Jesus was teaching the Jews. He had sheep in another fold that Paul would go to. The gentile understanding of righteousness was very different than the Jews. Paul describes this in the opening chapters of Romans. The Jew sought righteousness in the Law and this would have been compeletely alien to the gentile.

One verse where I see Jesus setting up the necessity of the imputation is when he tells a jewish audience:

Matthew 5
20 For I tell you, unless your righteousness exceeds that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven.

This would have been understood as either a tease or an impossible thing for no one paid more attention to the minutia of the 'righteous' requirements of the law than that bunch. Only Christ himself carried that kind of righteousness and it could only be imputed not copied.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2004)

[b:cfcbb2d417]Karen wrote:[/b:cfcbb2d417]
I was wondering if anyone can think of any portions of the Gospels where Jesus gives us a glimpse of the doctrine of imputed righteousness to sinners??? 

Would his healing ministry give us a glimpse of imputed righteousness?

Mat 8:15 And he touched her hand, and the fever left her: and she arose, and ministered unto them. 
Mat 8:16 When the even was come, they brought unto him many that were possessed with devils: and he cast out the spirits with his word, and healed all that were sick: 
Mat 8:17 That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet, saying, Himself took our infirmities, and bare our sicknesses. 

It pictures Jesus taking our away our sins, perhaps it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to say that the healing that's given pictures the imputed righteousness from Jesus.

Just a thought,
Bob


----------

